

Ask HN: best explanation of HTTP request from ground up - kevin_morrill

A few months ago someone submitted a blog post that explained what happens in an HTTP request from the ground up, at the level that your mom could understand it.  It included nuances like DNS lookup, SSL, interpreting the URL, etc.<p>Does anyone have the link handy?  Alternatively, if you think something does this particularly well, feel free to chime in with it.
======
tnkm
[http://www.moserware.com/2009/06/first-few-milliseconds-
of-h...](http://www.moserware.com/2009/06/first-few-milliseconds-of-
https.html)

any chance it's this?

~~~
kevin_morrill
That's not the one, but this is interesting all the same. I'm gonna have to
dive into this.

~~~
Rhodee
Thought I'd contribute this link.

<http://tomayko.com/writings/rest-to-my-wife>

------
rtcoms
try this :

<http://www.garshol.priv.no/download/text/http-tut.html>

